# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Links uz 5000 čipampiem

## osscar

http://www.sharingtechnology.net/Ele...amplifiers.pdf

uzgāju aizdīķa forumā, noder moš kādam - visi čipi vienā čupā STK un citi visi.

----------


## Ints

To grāmatu kādreiz varēja dabūt krievu valodā-man ir 2006 gada izdevums.Bet par šito paldies!

----------


## AndrisZ

> Bet par šito paldies!


 Jā, labs izrakums. Daudz mikroshēmu analogi arī sarakstīti.

----------


## osscar

Lietojat veseli  ::  tā ir , ka katru reizi apnīk meklēt netā, a te viss vienuviet + search strādā.

----------


## strods

> To grāmatu kādreiz varēja dabūt krievu valodā-man ir 2006 gada izdevums.Bet par šito paldies!


 ļoti noder. paldies

----------


## Ints

Tas links vairs neiet,tapēc
https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1419671

----------


## Ints

Tas pats iekš PDF
http://www.turuta.md/BOOKARCHIVE/5000PA_NIT.pdf

----------

